# Will Rounds "Roll" Off A Tilt/Dump Trailer?



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

I imagine that this is a remarkably dense question whether the answer is yes or no - but, what is it? I'm looking at getting into making some rounds and I cant find an answer to this online.

What would happen if a person used a trailer like in the picture to move these things? Would they "squish" too much to roll off? Maybe it just depends on the bales themselves?









This is a 22' trailer that I think could hold 11 or 14 4x5's depending on how much a guy wanted to load it down. The appeal to this is for working alone:

>Load tractor on tilt trailer

>Drive to field, unload tractor

>Load trailer with tractor

>Pull trailer wherever needed behind truck, dump

Repeat as many times as needed, then

>Load tractor on tilt trailer

>Drive home

Its a one man operation with a trailer that I might need sooner or later anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Heck I've unrolled them out of 53' vans for a broker


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tilt the trailer and pull forward. They'll come off.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a similar trailer, it doesn't work amazingly. The bales lock together as they start to roll so you have to jerk the truck and they dribble off.

Other option is tie a strap to the front or hold the front with a loader as you drive away.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

They'll come off either rolling off or sliding. If newly made they should roll off fine, if sitting for months in weather they might not roll but will come off with the dump.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In the weather we're having now, the damp bottoms of outdoor bales will freeze to the deck. Indoor stored may be ok.
May not be an issue in your warm climate.
If you're planning on delivering hay to customers, it might not be a great image to want to dump the bales on the ground. If you're just bringing them to your barn, then it should be ok.


----------

